# Cannabis Suckers



## ScarletteSky (Mar 6, 2008)

I recently read an article from like the ohio sherrifs dept that said they had confiscated several bags of weed suckers from a person's home. The confiscation is not cool, however WEED SUCKER?! OMG, what a wonderful invention. I have been about the internet looking for recipes and what not. I found some basic recipes that could be altered. I know I must make a tincture before making the suckers, so the high heat doesn't diminish the THC. 

Another article I found was from a man who gets these suckers in Norther California at his weed club and what not. He also was looking for a recipe. If there is anyone out there who has made these sucker, oh please share!!!! I think weed suckers would be awesome!


If no one has made these that is okay then, I will just have to figure a recipe out by myself. I've never made suckers before, much less marijuana suckers, so wish me luck ^_^


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought some when I was in humboldt...they were good but no head change from it


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 6, 2008)

Actually, I found a recipe just now. In making hard candy like suckers, you must add the flavoring after you make the candy part. So i think all one would have to do is make THC oil and use that as flavoring. Since you add the flavor at the end of cooking the THC should not be disturbed as the heat will have decreased. 



What do you all think?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 6, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I bought some when I was in humboldt...they were good but no head change from it


No head change? Does that mean you didn't get high? What flavor was yours? I heard they come in all flavors.....the guy I was telling about bought a clear sucker that tasted like cinnamon and weed.


----------



## krzykatldy (Apr 26, 2008)

on youtube there is a recipe for green dragon suckers.


----------



## Sharpies (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been interested lately too, here is a link I found for the suckers, and a link for (supposedly) a good technique to make tincture. I haven't tried either yet.

Recipes with marijuana, pot, weed, from around the world! - Butterscotch Space Pops

The Definitive Green Dragon (Cannabis Tincture) - Cannabis.com Forums Message Boards - Medical Marijuana, Cannabis Club, Dispensary, News


----------



## krzykatldy (Apr 28, 2008)

i made a tincture using lemon extract (i don't like the taste osf the alcohol in the GD) it was was potent but when mixed with soda, it didn't look very appetizing and the lemon flavor was a little overpowering. it tasted good mixed with punch, this might be perfect for the suckers because of the intense lemon flavoring you wouldn't need to add any flavors at all. i used the tincture recipe on the green dragon soda website


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Oct 21, 2009)

thc suckers are a great invention...i have thought about the idea of it...you could just get a bag of dum dum and unwrap and re-wrap them...great idea though


----------



## NLOverOntario (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey I know this thread is more than dead but for anyone interested just got my order in from sentimentalsuckers.biz... some site selling THC suckers in canada. Adds were everywhere so I caved and bought a few lol. Theyre KILLER. worth the money id say and if you wanna make them yourself try messaging them you never know they might tell you how lol.


----------

